# Hurricane Coaster June ride



## DonChristie (Jun 22, 2019)

Lets ride tomorrow! Sunday, June 23rd, McMillan/4 mile creek greenway, leave at 10am from Starbucks on 6432 Rea rd. Charlotte, 28277. Its been such a long time!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2019)

I was up at 2am this morning to make it to  Murfreesboro! Hopefully I can make July. Seems like forever since I’ve ridden in Charlotte. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm in!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jun 23, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Lets ride tomorrow! Sunday, June 23rd, McMillan/4 mile creek greenway, leave at 10am from Starbucks on 6432 Rea rd. Charlotte, 28277. Its been such a long time!
> 
> View attachment 1018691




Dang it Don .... by the time I read this Post ... you guys were probably already well into your Brewski's and BBQ, after the ride!!
Hope your ride was a Great Time! 

One of these days ( SOON, I hope ... ) I would like to meet your Hurricane Coaster entourage along with @Freqman1 and some of the Greenville SC enthusiasts , as well as the Asheville NC Cruisers at the *Thermal Belt Rail Trail* up the near Rutherfordton NC  (west of Gastonia .... North of Spartanburg) I hear this Rail Trail is an awesome ride & trail going thru a couple small towns where the R/R Tracks literally run down (in the middle) of the center of Main St. There are a number of small restaurants and drinking holes where we gather after the Cruise!!
Let's put our heads together and see if we can pull this off in the near future! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 23, 2019)

Sounds like fun, Dave! Maybe we can make it happen! Heres some pics of todays ride! Just a slice of heaven it was!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jun 23, 2019)

Did you guys have Opie join your ride today from Mayberry ??


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 23, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Did you guys have Opie join your ride today from Mayberry ??



That is Ry and his RatRocket! He kind of looks like Opie! Ha! He is a great guy!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jun 23, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> That is Ry and his RatRocket! He kind of looks like Opie! Ha! He is a great guy!




I look forward to meeting Ry one of these days ... I really like his RatRocket !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Dang it Don .... by the time I read this Post ... you guys were probably already well into your Brewski's and BBQ, after the ride!!
> Hope your ride was a Great Time!
> 
> One of these days ( SOON, I hope ... ) I would like to meet your Hurricane Coaster entourage along with @Freqman1 and some of the Greenville SC enthusiasts , as well as the Asheville NC Cruisers at the *Thermal Belt Rail Trail* up the near Rutherfordton NC  (west of Gastonia .... North of Spartanburg) I hear this Rail Trail is an awesome ride & trail going thru a couple small towns where the R/R Tracks literally run down (in the middle) of the center of Main St. There are a number of small restaurants and drinking holes where we gather after the Cruise!!
> Let's put our heads together and see if we can pull this off in the near future! Cheers! CCR Dave




I'm down just let me know a few dates you are thinking about. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jun 23, 2019)

Hey Don .... I have almost the Identical Twin Bike to the Roadmaster that you rode today >>>  Isn't that a coincidence 
Hmmmm .... Drag Race for Pink Slip?? (Downhill of course!!)   Cheers! Dave


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 24, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Did you guys have Opie join your ride today from Mayberry ??




I thought the same thing after looking at this pic...looks like fun was had by all.


----------

